# Sec championship game



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

getting close to game time


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Your favorite announcers are hear


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

What the sco is?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> What the sco is?



naught- naught.
Got the TV muted and the Tide network on the puter for sound. 
Ahhhhh......... mo better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

just got the safety below me. see avatar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Punt blocked!!!!
Safety!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got the safety below me. see avatar.



Nice!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Your favorite announcers are hear



Its almost unbearable to watch with those 2.

SEC should be embarrased with this game. At least arkansas pulled off a miracle or we would be watching uf against a mississippi school.

At least this is a warmup game to the real conf champ games tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 5, 2015)

Boringggg! At least next year 10rc will bring an offense for the east. I'll go bust some firewood while I wait for the other games tonight.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Even with the obvious interference, Callaway still catches the ball. He's just a freshman


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

FG blocked!
Good stop after a great drive by the gators.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2015)

This is some really bad football to watch.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> This is some really bad football to watch.



The Derrick Henry show will start here in a little bit. That should liven things up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got the safety below me. see avatar.



It's good to know you'll have a great seat for that wide right fg that cost Bama the game.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Henry fumbles


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

More commercials have been aired so far than football. I hate CBS coverage


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Floridas D came to play


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Fla punt return for 6


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got the safety below me. see avatar.



Got a good view of that punt return too I bet!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep. Great return for a TD.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Special teams is a thing? I had no clue.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey 6. Could you see that from where you are


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 5, 2015)

That feller there's a stud for a freshman. He single handedly beat us.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 5, 2015)

ruh roh


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well I didn't think fla had a snow balls chance to win this game but there D is playing lights out.  A couple more scores and they may do it. It's the bucks best chance to make the playoff. GO GATA's


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> That feller there's a stud for a freshman. He single handedly beat us.



Thought you was choppin wood


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Well I didn't think fla had a snow balls chance to win this game but there D is playing lights out.  A couple more scores and they may do it. It's the bucks best chance to make the playoff. GO GATA's



Nah. Henry will take control of this thing soon enough


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh look. Another commercial break....as the injured player is walking off the field and they are ready to play again


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2015)

Good, hard fought game so far.  Gators D hitting hard and Bama pounding away.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

High scoring baseball game we got going here


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2015)

What tha


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2015)

Hard to watch this game knowing, if bama loses, osu is in for sure, and uf having a hs offense.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2015)

weagle said:


> Good, hard fought game so far.  Gators D hitting hard and Bama pounding away.



Hard fought, but definitely not good. There have been a game full of mistakes in the first half. Bama will win because uf offense couldnt score on Purdue


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Nah. Henry will take control of this thing soon enough



Sshhh


----------



## maker4life (Dec 5, 2015)

Not impressed.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Thought you was choppin wood



Cuts into my beer drinking so I'll just do it tomorrow haha!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2015)

Dang


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2015)

Ou will throttle Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ou will throttle Bama.



Yep


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's good to know you'll have a great seat for that wide right fg that cost Bama the game.



thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Got a good view of that punt return too I bet!



yep i did.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

Florida has a grand total of ZERO rushing yards with 5 minutes left In the third quarter


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Ugly game


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Florida has a grand total of ZERO rushing yards with 5 minutes left In the third quarter



and their o hasnt scored a point all game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

is ohio st playing today


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

This is Goin to get ugly now


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ugly game



22-7 with an int and bama about to score is beautiful.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> is ohio st playing today



Be glad there not. Bama would be meeting them in a few weeks and it wouldn't be pretty


----------



## Geeman (Dec 5, 2015)

Bama has done wore gators d out


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Not that it was ever in doubt, but this game is over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Dang. Maybe I shouldn't of looked in here yet. My dvr and it's still 15-7 Bama driving


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Now it's 22-7


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Florida really needs a QB.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 5, 2015)

Sooners will lay 30 on bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

That stupid Ga pollock


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> sooners will lay 30 on bama



90+

If you're gonna lie, make it good


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Some good D from fla. Only 2 TD's back. Bad news is they can't move the ball.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2015)

I think the Fla. O missed the bus


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Geeman said:


> Bama has done wore gators d out



Not yet. They're not out of it yet


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I think the Fla. O missed the bus


yep.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I think the Fla. O missed the bus



Yep    Been MIA for past several games


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

gator fans starting to leave now. the psycho next to me just got up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

henry nice 21 yarder.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

need to get down here so the pollock can miss another one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

nice run drake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

29-7 gators bailing on their team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 5, 2015)

Now I'm even more ticked we let Florida score on what 4 and 13 to beat us. This would have been a more entertaining game to watch if we were there smh.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> gator fans starting to leave now. the psycho next to me just got up.



I bet he was ready to strangle somebody.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

Henry needs to rip out about 50 on a run  so he can go over 2k


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

That Robinson kid is gonna spend life in prison I'm afraid


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Gaturds trying to act like thug miami now


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

MVP should be floridas QB cause he sucks so bad he gave the game to Alabama


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gaturds trying to act like thug miami now



Mark richt gonna change that !!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

First down Gators!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Touchdown! We're making a comeback.....


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Td GATA's. 2 point try is good. They comin back


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

TD and 2 point conversion good.....


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Touchdown! We're making a comeback.....



To little to late I'm afraid. Maybe they get the onside kick


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Did Gary just call Verne fat?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope. Got to stop em now. But this is where the Derrick Henry show get going


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Did Gary just call Verne fat?



Don't know. I here em but I'm not listening


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Don't know. I here em but I'm not listening



I try not to listen to them either, but I happened to hear that part


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

UFs D is making Henry earn his yards.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

How did this Harris kid end up as a college QB. He may have some ability but he doesn't have the brains


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wish it had ended better but the gator D played there hearts out. If they had any offense they could compete


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Wish it had ended better but the gator D played there hearts out. If they had any offense they could compete



Exactly..it would take a lot of pressure off the D.


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats to Bama on the SEC title.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Rtr

25 time SEC Champions


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats Tiders well deserved


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

wasn't pretty and sure hated giving up the TD but glad to get out of there with the win.
The Gators will be a force to be reckoned with next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

Bama is in for a rude awakening when they play Oklahoma or mich state if they make it. Same kind of D with much better offense


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Bama is in for a rude awakening when they play Oklahoma or mich state if they make it. Same kind of D with much better offense



Every game is different.   We could of said that when O st lost to Mich st but they played differently the next game didn't they.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

Gators get some O and the future is bright.  Good game gators


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats Tide. Now go win the NC and bring it back to the SEC.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Every game is different.   We could of said that when O st lost to Mich st but they played differently the next game didn't they.



Very different for a number of reasons. Other than two long passes from Coker. Bama's passing game wasn't impressive. Even though henry had almost 200 yards they were spread out through several drives. Bama will get behind early and they don't have a come from behind offense. My opinion only. Others may very  Bama had 80+ plays to fla's 45. That won't happen in the playoff


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Very different for a number of reasons. Other than two long passes from Coker. Bama's passing game wasn't impressive. Even though henry had almost 200 yards they were spread out through several drives. Bama will get behind early and they don't have a come from behind offense. My opinion only. Others may very  Bama had 80+ plays to fla's 45. That won't happen in the playoff




Whatever makes you feel better Mr armchair QB


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Tide. Now go win the NC and bring it back to the SEC.



We've already lost according to a Yankee on here


----------



## Headshot (Dec 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> congrats tide. Now go win the nc and bring it back to the sec.



x 2!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats Bammer on back to back sec championships.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Congratz Bammarzzzzz !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats Bammer on back to back sec championships.



thanks thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratz Bammarzzzzz !!!



thanks quack. pure class as usual.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats to Bama on the SEC Championship.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Whatever makes you feel better Mr armchair QB



I just call it like I see it. The bamer homers on here are already clearing a spot for the crystal ball


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I just call it like I see it. The bamer homers on here are already clearing a spot for the crystal ball



You must mean for all the old Crystal Balls, being they don't do crystal balls anymore.... I'd think a Buckeye homer would know that....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

roll tide. least we have another game or two that matter.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I just call it like I see it. The bamer homers on here are already clearing a spot for the crystal ball



yeah,, i bet you do


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> You must mean for all the old Crystal Balls, being they don't do crystal balls anymore.... I'd think a Buckeye homer would know that....



he's a bandwagon fan


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> You must mean for all the old Crystal Balls, being they don't do crystal balls anymore.... I'd think a Buckeye homer would know that....



Your right. I should have seein how we won the first one


----------

